# city limits fishing-Sugar Land



## redfish..yum (Nov 17, 2011)

After years of fishing every pond, ditch and river in the area, finally found a couple of honey holes. Took a while to learn what bait they prefer at each spot but as the old cliche goes, thats why they call it fishing not catching. Can't wait for spring to get here (or for the bar exam to be done with) to see if there are any beasts waiting to be caught. Background in pics gives a good idea as to location but if your not from the area, have fun searching for them just as i did for so long. May share in a pm if you have any honey holes yourself.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice catch, may have figured out the first spot i sent PM but im sure im wrong in the PM.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

pic #1 looks like oyster creek and #2 looks like by the airport or across the street from there


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

I know both of those locations, Good looking fish, Although i havent tried either place, maybe tomarrow.....


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

That first picture is right by our house when I lived in Hall Lake subdivision. Since the sugar mill closed and quit killing all the fish every couple of years, there is good fishing all around there. At 6:00 every evening I used to throw bread to the catfish from my dock on Brooks canal. By the time I moved, I had a fifty ft area of two to ten pound cats boiling the water every evening. Also caught some nice bass on the south side of where Brooks Canal came off of Oyster Creek near where you took that first pic.


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

Our neighborhood pond in Sugar Land yielded 25+ crappie and a four bass Saturday. When the Red Buds start blooming the crappie come up shallow...white Beetle spins seem to work in finding the school along the shore.


----------

